# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Женщина без секса

## BiZ111

Баянисто, но читаем, кто не видел. Узнаём подружек? 

*Неделя без секса*
Так. Он каззел, надо об этом помнить. А вот звонить не надо, положи трубку немедленно! Давай, вспомни, что он тебе сказал - ага, вспомнила? Вот и хорошо, и секса уже хочется меньше, а убийство совершить - больше. Гад, гад, гад! Но трахался хорошо… Нет, плохо, плохо все было - и всегда меня укачивало, и оргазмы эти постоянные утомляли - и не надо мне такого больше!... Не надо!

*Две недели без секса*
Или надо? Черт, начали мучить эротические сны - скоро заговорю по-немецки! Надо же, как к хорошему привыкаешь… Но - нет. Мириться с такой скотиной - себя не уважать, надо направить неудовлетворенную сексуальную энергию в конструктивное русло: выучить японский, собрать сто оберток от бульонных кубиков и выиграть календарик, послать ему сто сорок смс-ок "Казззел!", отравить негодяя и зарыть детским совочком на городском пляже, сразу за женской раздевалкой…

*Три недели без секса*
Мужчина, отсядьте от меня подальше, это в ваших интересах, а то я сейчас вас грязно изнасилую на глазах у изумленной общественности! Ишь, расселся тут - не видишь, женщина сексу хочет? Подруга сказала, что у меня глаза негритенка с плаката ООН про голод - еще чуть-чуть и начну гулять по парку в плаще и хватать припозднившихся мущщин за попы! Надо взять себя в руки и с кем-нибудь познакомиться - дадим шанс счастливчикам побороться за мое царское внимание. Мужчины, я свободна - налетай!

*Месяц без секса*
Эх… Начал портиться характер.

*Три месяца без секса*
Э-эх… Характер испортился. Но - есть свои плюсы: можно не брить ноги неделями, а поглаживание трехдневной щетинки хорошо успокаивает нервы. Сегодня ночью был секс. С Дмитрием Медведевым. Он был в костюме балеруна, обещал мне квартиру в Кремле и золотую теннисную ракетку, а потом превратился в щенка пекинеса и смылся, не выполнив обещаний - приснится же!..

*Полгода без секса*
Ах ты, симпатичная замужняя гадина, хрен тебе, а не визу на документ, придешь обратно через полгода. И тебе хрен, молодая вертижопка, ишь юбку нацепила выше колен - скромнее надо быть, скромнее!.. Да, у меня плохое настроение, а что, нельзя? Познакомилась в асе с мужчиной, обещал утопить меня в океане страсти, рассказывал про 18 см. + бонус в виде богатого опыта и горячего кофе в постель. Пришла на свидание - вот это типаж! Такому надо играть роль гриба в детском спектакле - в зависимости от освещения может быть и отличным Белым, и отличной поганкой. Надо же, первый раз в жизни встретила человека с лицом-шляпкой… Через довольно непродолжительное время стал порываться продемонстрировать мне свою грибницу: наверное, я не совсем еще отчаялась - ушла, не дождавшись симбиоза. Зато перестали сниться сны про секс и начали сниться сны про работу - взаимосвязь между карьерным ростом и отсутствием отвлекающих факторов налицо!

*Семь месяцев без секса*
Начались необратимые процессы - стала краснеть при виде офисных черепашек, занимающихся флегматичным сексом в своем аквариуме на глазах у сотрудников, и слово "оргазм" вызывает первые ассоциации не с сексом, а с оргАном. Думаю, что я уже снова девственница - продайте, продайте меня задорого в гарем! Я уродина, жаба, никто меня не любит, никому я не нужна - только человек-гриб продолжает маниакально зазывать меня на свои 18 см + кофе: надо бы согласиться, но мысль о соитии с флорой вызывает инстинктивный ужас, как подумаю про споры - бррр!.. Интересно, если я попрошу коллегу по работе просто полежать со мной рядом - он испугается или нет?

*Год без секса*
Сегодня узнала, что моя кодовая кличка среди подчиненных - "недотрах". Дети! Не "недотрах", а "отсутствие траха как такового с отягчающими обстоятельствами в виде назойливого поклонника-гриба"! И чего все помешаны на этом сексе? Человек - это прежде всего интеллект, а потом уже инстинкты. И я могу гордиться тем, что победила свои инстинкты - берите с меня пример! Я сохраняю чувство собственного достоинства в любой ситуации, а не теряю голову, как дурочка какая-нибудь при виде красивого самца! 
Ой, привет - это ты?.. Да, уже год не виделись - ты не изменился совсем. Даа, глупо так поссорились… Скучал? А я нет! Ну, если только чуть-чуть. Ну хорошо - да. Я скучала и вспоминала. Что это ты делаешь? Куда это ты полез?!. Я не такая… я приличная женщина, начальник... ну что такое, прекрати немедленно, кругом же люди!.. стой!... нет, не прекращай!.. иди сюда, здесь пышный фикус...

*Час без секса*
К черту интеллект, даешь инстинкты!

----------


## Irina

В каждой шутке есть доля шутки

----------


## BiZ111

> В каждой шутке есть доля шутки


Доля правды, балда  Доля шутки звучит нелепо)

А вы на каком пункте щас?)

----------


## SDS

*BiZ111*, 
по такому сценарию кино снимать надо - типа Тарантино:
01.05.2010 в 23-00 залез и 01.05.2011 в 22-00 слез +1час на всякий случай - как раз для
выяснения отношений хватит

----------


## Irina

> Доля правды, балда Доля шутки звучит нелепо)


В каждой шутке есть доля шутки - остальное правда. 



> А вы на каком пункте щас?)


На сегодня хватит))

----------


## элка

У меня на работе такая, характер и правда тот еще, жалко девченку три месяца есть наверное:connie_1:

----------

